# Air Rifle Crow hunting



## Tholzel

The fly fishing of hunting has to be hunting crows with a single shot air rifle. Talk about a sport requiring exquiste skills! To be able to get within 50-60 yards of a tree-born crow--and then shoot it--is the mark of the expert hunting craftsman.

I recommend 5mm "magnum" air rifles with 20 ft-lbs of muzzle energy. The optimal break-barrel rifle in this range is the Theoben "Eliminator" (also called the Beeman "Crow magnum,") a $1100 wonder of engineering. Other less expensive air rifles are the Beeman RX-2, and the RWS 48 in the $400 to $600 range.

Before you balk at the price, recognize that these are fabulous rifles, made of the same steel wit the same expemnsive barrels as the best center fire rifles. Except the air rifles in this class weight in at 8-9 lbs.

And once you buy them, shooting is very cheap. 250 lead pellets cost $5-$10. Compare that to shooting fire arm ammunition.


----------



## take EM' close

I shoot them at around 5 yards with my Winchester 1000 psi air rifle. Packs quite a PUNCH at that range. Stupid things eat our dog food so when they land....I blast them out my window in my room! :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Tholzel,

Do you use a scope on your Theoben Eliminator air rifle? I used a Sherriden Blue Streak as a kid and it shot 5mm pellets or 20 cal. I had a scope on it and that was a pretty accurate rifle. I would say between 30 to 40 yards was the max effictive range on that model. I never did care for the old Crossman .177 cal. air rifle, not enough punch to it! Boy, air rifles have come a long way in the past 50 years. Yours is accurate up to 60 yards with no crosswind? Tell me more, is the Theoben English?

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Tholzel

Bob Aronsohn said:


> Tholzel,
> 
> Do you use a scope on your Theoben Eliminator air rifle? I used a Sherriden Blue Streak as a kid and it shot 5mm pellets or 20 cal. I had a scope on it and that was a pretty accurate rifle. I would say between 30 to 40 yards was the max effictive range on that model. I never did care for the old Crossman .177 cal. air rifle, not enough punch to it! Boy, air rifles have come a long way in the past 50 years. Yours is accurate up to 60 yards with no crosswind? Tell me more, is the Theoben English?
> 
> Bob Aronsohn


Yes, I did use a telescopic sight, a necessity, I think. And Crosman Premier pellets, although you should would also look at Beeman Crow Magnums and Kodiaks.

The Theoben website is at: http://theobenusa.com/ They have their own brand scope mpount which is said to be more resilient than standard mounts. I have heard both good and bad reports of it.

.177-cal in high powered air rifles is a waste, as the piston cannot move the air out of the barrel fast enough due to the excessively small bore. For maximum range, chose the Elinimator in 5mm; for maximum lethality, in .25-cal (i.e., for fur bearers). And for a single do-all rifle, chose .22-cal.

It is a wonder rifle--the Rolls Royce of breakbarrel air guns, extremely well-made and with a wonderful trigger.


----------



## Tholzel

Bob Aronsohn said:


> Tholzel,
> 
> Do you use a scope on your Theoben Eliminator air rifle? ... Yours is accurate up to 60 yards with no crosswind? Tell me more, is the Theoben English?
> 
> Bob Aronsohn


Yes, I used a 3-9 X 40 scope set at 8 times magnification. Although I had a .22-cal Eliminator (also called the "Crow magnum" while Beeman was selling it), a lot of crow hunters have settled on the 5 mm version (.20-cal). They pretty much all use the Crosman "Premier" pellet because of its excellent ballistics for this powerful air rifle.

A similar but less expensive rifle (i.e., air spring-piston) is the Beeman RX-2.


----------



## CR0W_HUNT3R

Hey there I am a To be crow hunter And I'm curious about your opinion of air guns... I have a Crosman Powermaster .177 cal multi pump air rifle... 
i use a powerline scope and the gun has 680 fps its about...4.5millimeter
barrel is 20.5 in. its a bolt action...
i use lead pellets and copper bb's...
Anyways is it any good? :sniper: 
..................................... :withstupid:


----------



## Bgunit68

I don't condone what they do but if you go on you Tube and search for City Crow Hunt. You'll see a lot of crow hunting. They are somewhere in Russia. They are using what I believe to be a pellet rifle that only shoots around 650 to 750 fps. They drop the crow in their tracks. Again, I wouldn't do what they do but is amazing how well they shoot. And when your home on a Saturday night because you are the designated driver (drop them off at 9 and pick them up at 4) there is nothing better to do.


----------



## frost

you guys are looking at the wrong kinds of guns. if you want to spend a $1000+ get an airgun from FX.


----------



## esyadam

i dont know about 1100 bucks for an air rifle????? with 250 and a tin of crosman premiers my gammo whisper is dropping crows at 60 to 70 yards...no problem. at 70 plus my crosman titan is a sledgehammer with the "crow magnum" pellets,,,and only cost 130 bucks.im a guy that dosent have a big budget,so when i spend a couple hun or so on an air rifle it better get the job done.over the last 6 years i have picked up 3 beeman rs1 .177 rifles, 2 rs1 dual caliber, a walther force 1000, 4 crosman titans,and not least a gammo whisper .177. sure i could trade them all in and get a "better made" more expensive rifle. if i really want to make the crows fear me... i could break out a gift from my rich a-- ed uncle,,, a .....50 cal pcp called the "dragon slayer". yes ... i am saving up for the long awaited crosman "rogue" .357cal pcp. till then ,me and my "cheap" air guns will slaughter the darned crows here in perfect happiness.


----------

